# XFactor, "woman empowerment": parlano Kamala Harris e Emma.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2020)

*XFactor, "woman empowerment": parlano Kamala Harris e Emma.*

L'ultima puntata di X-Factor Italia si è aperta con le parole della nuova vicepresidente degli Stati Uniti Kamala Harris, un inno all’empowerment femminile, che ha introdotto un lungo monologo di Emma sulla discriminazione delle donne in confronto agli uomini.

Emma ha già polemizzato nei giorni scorsi per l'eliminazione di un suo concorrente "fluido genderqueer", accusando gli italiani di essere arretrati e di non essere al passo con i tempi.

Le parole di Emma:
"Se siamo al potere facciamo notizia, se siamo escluse siamo statistica. Se ci realizziamo nel lavoro siamo ambiziose, se la nostra ambizione è la famiglia non vogliamo lavorare. Se vogliamo figli al nostro capo non piace, se non vogliamo figli c’è qualcosa che non va. Quando andiamo in maternità sembriamo ladre, ma dopo la maternità torniamo stagiste. Se ci battiamo per la parità siamo femministe, se siamo troppo sul pezzo arriviste, se non conciliamo famiglia e lavoro egoiste. Se siamo nervose abbiamo le nostre cose, se siamo gentili non abbiamo polso. Se siamo magre siamo stressate, se siamo formose non teniamo noi stesse"


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2020)

Ok, va bene.

Ma parliamo anche dei tanti uomini rovinati da donne senza scrupoli e senza morale. Istituiamo una giornata anche per queste violenze e per tutelare questi tanti poveri cristi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultima puntata di X-Factor Italia si è aperta con le parole della nuova vicepresidente degli Stati Uniti Kamala Harris, un inno all’empowerment femminile, che ha introdotto un lungo monologo di Emma sulla discriminazione delle donne in confronto agli uomini.
> 
> *Emma ha già polemizzato nei giorni scorsi per l'eliminazione di un suo concorrente "fluido genderqueer", accusando gli italiani di essere arretrati e di non essere al passo con i tempi.*
> 
> "Se siamo al potere facciamo notizia, se siamo escluse siamo statistica. Se ci realizziamo nel lavoro siamo ambiziose, se la nostra ambizione è la famiglia non vogliamo lavorare. Se vogliamo figli al nostro capo non piace, se non vogliamo figli c’è qualcosa che non va. Quando andiamo in maternità sembriamo ladre, ma dopo la maternità torniamo stagiste. Se ci battiamo per la parità siamo femministe, se siamo troppo sul pezzo arriviste, se non conciliamo famiglia e lavoro egoiste. Se siamo nervose abbiamo le nostre cose, se siamo gentili non abbiamo polso. Se siamo magre siamo stressate, se siamo formose non teniamo noi stesse"



La verità è che è stato eliminato perchè non aveva ( come ogni concorrente delle ultime 10 edizioni ) un briciolo di talento. 
Ne conosco ogni giorno di gente brava a cantare, bravissima ma a cui manca quella roba li. 

Quanti sono i concorrenti che hanno sfondato dopo aver fatto X factor ? 2 ? 3 massimo in piu di 10 e passa anni di tramissione con 1000 concorrenti. 

La verità è che c'è una crisi di valori che coinvolge anche la musica, i giovani di oggi hanno degli idoli sbagliati che non sono musicisti ma influencer. I giovani d'oggi vogliono sentire nei testi di sparatorie, droga e rapimenti. 
Tutto F0ttuAm3nte sbagliato. Tutto. 

Per il discorso di Kamala potrei anche essere d'accordo, è un dato di fatto che le donne vengono scelte meno e guadagnano meno ma il problema è che quando una giusta protesta viene esasperata passa dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, va bene.
> 
> Ma parliamo anche dei tanti uomini rovinati da donne senza scrupoli e senza morale. Istituiamo una giornata anche per queste violenze e per tutelare questi tanti poveri cristi.



Tipo i divorziati, gran bel problema anche quello li. Ho amici che sono rovinati.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Che schifo di trasmissione, alla pari di D'Urso, De Filippi, GF e L'Isola. Orgoglioso di non averne visto nemmeno un secondo quest'anno.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (27 Novembre 2020)

La battaglia potrebbe anche avere aspetti giusti ma Emma non ha proprio la struttura per insegnare qualcosa a qualcuno.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo di trasmissione, alla pari di D'Urso, De Filippi, GF e L'Isola. Orgoglioso di non averne visto nemmeno un secondo quest'anno.



Sky ha il palinsesto basato sull’agenda mondialista. Non manca nulla


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha il palinsesto basato sull’agenda mondialista. Non manca nulla


Vero. Poi quello che dico sempre: Sky è salvata dal calcio e dalle serie tv. A livello di produzioni di intrattenimento è messa come le generaliste, solo che per lo spettatore finto-alternativo "Su sky è tutto più figohohohoh". Ed io ce l'ho Sky eh  .

E dirò di più: molto meglio un Lundini su Rai 2, che un sopravvalutato Cattelan.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (27 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero. Poi quello che dico sempre: Sky è salvata dal calcio e dalle serie tv. A livello di produzioni di intrattenimento è messa come le generaliste, solo che per lo spettatore finto-alternativo "Su sky è tutto più figohohohoh". Ed io ce l'ho Sky eh  .
> 
> E dirò di più: molto meglio un Lundini su Rai 2, che un sopravvalutato Cattelan.



Cattelan è il peggio del peggio, vuole fare lo showman all'americana ma è insulso come pochi.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, va bene.
> 
> Ma parliamo anche dei tanti uomini rovinati da donne senza scrupoli e senza morale. Istituiamo una giornata anche per queste violenze e per tutelare questi tanti poveri cristi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Emma:
> "Se siamo al potere facciamo notizia, se siamo escluse siamo statistica. Se ci realizziamo nel lavoro siamo ambiziose, se la nostra ambizione è la famiglia non vogliamo lavorare. Se vogliamo figli al nostro capo non piace, se non vogliamo figli c’è qualcosa che non va. Quando andiamo in maternità sembriamo ladre, ma dopo la maternità torniamo stagiste. Se ci battiamo per la parità siamo femministe, se siamo troppo sul pezzo arriviste, se non conciliamo famiglia e lavoro egoiste. Se siamo nervose abbiamo le nostre cose, se siamo gentili non abbiamo polso. Se siamo magre siamo stressate, se siamo formose non teniamo noi stesse"



La fiera delle banalità, come del resto la sua musica


----------



## Davidoff (27 Novembre 2020)

Siamo nella società più femminista della storia, con tutele legali quasi sempre in favore loro su tutto (in alcuni paesi tipo gli USA ormai gli uomini hanno paura anche di fare una battuta sul posto di lavoro, rischiando di beccarsi denunce per molestie), i loro "femminicidi" (termine inventato per dire nulla, rientrano nelle statistiche di omicidi, girls) calano di anno in anno, eppure sono sempre "in emergenza". Invece i maschi che fanno i lavori più pericolosi, fino a ieri crepavano in guerra o in miniera, in caso di divorzio si vedono sottrarre i figli e il futuro da leggi assurde sono favoriti. Senza entrare nel merito di BLM e la solita retorica anti-white, ormai se sei un maschio bianco eterosessuale sei responsabile a prescindere di tutti i mali del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2020)

.

@willcoyote se continui a usare parole censurate verrai bannato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Novembre 2020)

Io davvero non capisco quando sento parlare di gap salariale e donne ostacolate sul lavoro. Lavoro in uno studio di 11 persone, con 7 donne che (meritamente, sono l'ultimo arrivato) percepiscono più di me e alcune di loro escono 2-3 ore prima di me perché hanno figli. TUTTE e dico TUTTE le tipe che conosco, anche molto più giovani di me hanno una brillante carriera lavorativa. Avendo intrapreso una strada da precario (questo è oggi la professione forense) spesso quando conosco nuove tipe mi trovo nell'imbarazzo di dover "giustificare" la mia condizione di precarietà di fronte a ragazzine che magari mi confessano di stare cercando casa (cosa che per me allo stato è utopia). Evidentemente vivo in un universo parallelo.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La verità è che è stato eliminato perchè non aveva ( come ogni concorrente delle ultime 10 edizioni ) un briciolo di talento.
> Ne conosco ogni giorno di gente brava a cantare, bravissima ma a cui manca quella roba li.
> 
> Quanti sono i concorrenti che hanno sfondato dopo aver fatto X factor ? 2 ? 3 massimo in piu di 10 e passa anni di tramissione con 1000 concorrenti.
> ...



La verità è che oggi si va in cerca di casi umani per pura propaganda. E questi sono casi umani travestiti (nel vero senso del termine...) da cantanti/attori/nullafacenti/etc etc

In determinati contesti, ma un pò ovunque, dovrebbe contare solo il talento. Freddy Mercury è un gay dichiarato negli anni '80. Ed anche un'era in cui era complicato essere diverso. E' emerso perchè era un fenomeno, non per pietismo.

Lo stesso, da noi, Renato Zero. Era una che si travestiva. Ma non è arrivato lì in quanto macchietta. Ci è arrivato perchè aveva un gran talento musicale e scenico.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultima puntata di X-Factor Italia si è aperta con le parole della nuova vicepresidente degli Stati Uniti Kamala Harris, un inno all’empowerment femminile, che ha introdotto un lungo monologo di Emma sulla discriminazione delle donne in confronto agli uomini.
> 
> Emma ha già polemizzato nei giorni scorsi per l'eliminazione di un suo concorrente "fluido genderqueer", accusando gli italiani di essere arretrati e di non essere al passo con i tempi.
> 
> ...



Emma manco la conosco. Fa uguale.

Per quanto riguarda la Kamala, una che si definisce "non bianca". In alto i nostri cuori.

Farebbe ridere, poiché è più bianca di me quando sono appena abbronzato. Chissà che successo avrebbe avuto in una civiltà completamente fatta da neri, secondo me l'avrebbero trucidata per albinismo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2020)

Io non capisco perchè vengano presi sul serio questi talent show. Lì non c'è musica, c'è solo trash. Ora direte, ok ci vanno Morgan, Manuel Agnelli, Piero Pelù. E grazie al cavolo...Se vi offrono cifre con cinque zeri in quanti rifiuterebbero? Forse solo cantanti come Francesco Guccini, Kaos o Pino Scotto che hanno fatto della lotta a questi programmi come dei loro cavalli di battaglia. Quest'anno poi questi di Sky, prendendo Emma Marrone hanno gettato completamente la maschera. Una lanciata dal programma della De Filippi, quella conduttrice che ridicolizza l'essere umano con programmi come Uomini e Donne. Queste sarebbero le paladine del femminismo, dei diritti civili ecc? No, Emma e co sono solo gente che cerca di ripulirsi dalle fogne da cui sono uscite. Per carità, continuate a guardare la tv, lo faccio anch'io volentieri e non me ne vergogno quando dico di guardare tutto, dalla Rai a Mediaset fino a Sky, così come ascolto la musica e guardo film in streaming. Ma che addirittura si facciano delle analisi testuali alle frasi uscite dalla bocca di certa gente a me scappa da ridere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Farebbe ridere, poiché è più bianca di me quando sono appena abbronzato. Chissà che successo avrebbe avuto in una civiltà completamente fatta da neri, secondo me l'avrebbero trucidata per albinismo.



Carlo Conti resterà l'ultimo sopravvissuto tra i bianchi sulla terra!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La verità è che oggi si va in cerca di casi umani per pura propaganda. E questi sono casi umani travestiti (nel vero senso del termine...) da cantanti/attori/nullafacenti/etc etc
> 
> In determinati contesti, ma un pò ovunque, dovrebbe contare solo il talento. Freddy Mercury è un gay dichiarato negli anni '80. Ed anche un'era in cui era complicato essere diverso. E' emerso perchè era un fenomeno, non per pietismo.
> 
> Lo stesso, da noi, Renato Zero. Era una che si travestiva. Ma non è arrivato lì in quanto macchietta. Ci è arrivato perchè aveva un gran talento musicale e scenico.



esatto, avevano talento e senza quello non vai da nessuna parte. Si puoi essere spinto quanto vuoi, ma poi alla fine non rimane niente della musica usa e getta. 

Basti pensare che quando scriviamo brani che hanno le chitarre ce le fanno togliere, fai te.


----------

